# Problem: Frameset + body = unlösbar ?



## VLKN (17. August 2006)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe da so ein Problem, wo ich einfach nicht weiss wie ich das handeln soll und ob es überhaupt funktioniert bzw. technisch möglich ist.

Folgendes problem:

Ich habe eine komplett Webseite in html / css ohne Frames etc. funktioniert alles wunderbar. Nun möchte ich aber, die komplette Seite in ein frameset einbinden. Dieses Framset Dokument nennen wir kurzerhand " testfile.html "...

Folgender Code: 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Testfile</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico" />     
</head>
<frameset cols="100%,*" "BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
  <frame src="head.html" name="testfile">
  <noframes>
    Um eine korrekte Darstellung zu gewährleisten, muss ihr Browser Frames anzeigen können.
  </noframes>
</html>
```

Hier wird nun meine komplette Website ohne Problem hineingeladen... auch ohne irgdendwelche Probleme...

Nun möchte ich aber folgendes machen:

Ich möchte das in dieser Datei eine art headerbalken enthalten ist, siehe: http://www.erweiterungen.de Die Leiste oben...

Da wird kein frame benutzt, jedoch möchte ich es so machen, das wie im obigen code gezeigt, die seite.. head.html hineingeladen wird, aber die leiste trotzallem zu sehen ist, aber nicht als ein teil der head.html sondern ein teil der testfile.html... das die leiste also ein teil der testfile.html ist. Jedoch gibts da kein zusammenspiel.. wenn ich einen body tag verwende funktioniert es nicht und eine andere lösung, so dass es visuel passt habe ich auch nicht gefunden...

Hier der Code denn ich probiert habe: 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Testfile</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="css/style.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" href="css/head.css" />
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico" />     
</head>
<frameset cols="100%,*" "BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
  <frame src="head.html" name="testfile">
  <noframes>
    Um eine korrekte Darstellung zu gewährleisten, muss ihr Browser Frames anzeigen können.
  </noframes>
<body class="start">
<p id="utilitylinks">
<a href="43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="Startseite" id="ul-startseite">Startseite</a><span> | </span><a href="aktuelles/43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="Meldungen, Updates und Neuzug&auml;nge" id="ul-aktuelles">Aktuelles</a><span> | </span><a href="hilfe/43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="Fragen und Antworten" id="ul-hilfe">Hilfe</a><span> | </span><a href="kontakt/43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="Kontakt- &amp; Feedbackformular" id="ul-kontakt">Kontakt</a><span> | </span><a href="impressum/43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="rechtliche Hinweise" id="ul-impressum">Impressum</a><span> | </span><a href="benutzer/43d6dc9b5575b89b0f95a05c58d058fe.html" title="Anmelden, Registrieren ..." id="ul-profil">Anmelden</a>
</p>
</body>
</html>
```

/* die css file ist korrekt, alleine wird beides ohne problem angezeigt, nur das zusammenspiel funktioniert ÜBRHAUPT nicht. Wäre für jede hilfe dankbar, da ich schon am verzweifeln bin. Die css ist die gleiche wie bei erweiterungen.de zum testen, falls es sich jmd. anschauen möchte.

Kurzerhand ist meine frage einfach nur, wie ich es auf diese art und weise realisieren kann... ne andere lösung kommt leider nicht in frage da es nicht den zweck erfüllt, für das ich es brauche. Oder gibts da ne möglichkeit in php bzw. etwas mit javascript zu machen das es funktioniert 

Gruss !


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

VLKN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] jedoch möchte ich es so machen, das wie im obigen code gezeigt, die seite.. head.html hineingeladen wird, aber die leiste trotzallem zu sehen ist, aber nicht als ein teil der head.html sondern ein teil der testfile.html... das die leiste also ein teil der testfile.html ist. Jedoch gibts da kein zusammenspiel.. wenn ich einen body tag verwende funktioniert es nicht und eine andere lösung, so dass es visuel passt habe ich auch nicht gefunden... [...]


Hier der Quelltext für ein Frameset mit zwei Reihen:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/frameset.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Testfile</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" type="image/x-icon" href="favicon.ico" />     
</head>
<frameset rows="50,*" "BORDER="0" FRAMEBORDER="0">
  <frame src="head.html" name="header">
  <frame src="content.html" name="content">
  <noframes>
    Um eine korrekte Darstellung zu gewährleisten, muss ihr Browser Frames anzeigen können.
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```
Ansonsten empfehle ich dir das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Framesets und Frames definieren.

Und bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf eine durchgängige Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## thecamillo (17. August 2006)

Mein Tipp:

Benutze übehaupt keinen Frameset und mach es über CSS.

Als Beispiel klick mal auf meine Seite, die auch nur aus einer einzigen HTML besteht! Einfach anschauen und lernen oder klauen wie auch immer!

Cu thecamillo


----------

